#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What are the advantages of marrying Thai?

## impact

What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
I already have a non immigrant visa. I guess I'll get through the immigration lines quicker at the airport.

----------


## Stinky

Long visa, thats it for me

----------


## FarangRed

fuking none

----------


## Loy Toy

If you find the "right one" many advantages but you could say that about any female of any nationality.

----------


## scotty

> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
> I already have a non immigrant visa. I guess I'll get through the immigration lines quicker at the airport.


What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got.

----------


## Bangyai

You can have your rice and eat it too.......if the relatives don't get there first.

----------


## Stinky

> If you find the "right one" many advantages but you could say that about any female of any nationality.


True but then you wouldnt be in Thailand...... long visa it is then  :tumbs:

----------


## oldgit

Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?

----------


## nigelandjan

> What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got. scotty is offline Add to scotty's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


  didnt he last time I came , was told to go through with her

----------


## Thetyim

> Long visa, thats it for me


Marrying a thai makes no difference

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by scotty
> 
> What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got. scotty is offline Add to scotty's Reputation Report Post      Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
> 
> 
> didnt he last time I came , was told to go through with her


 Always go through the Thai line with the wife and kids,

----------


## Chairman Mao

You get to divorce her and get half her condos and property (although maybe not land? What happens there, legally force them to sell it and split 50/50?)

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Long visa, thats it for me
> 
> 
> Marrying a thai makes no difference


I got one year without exits or agg, surely it isn't that good for those unmarried to Thais?

----------


## Loy Toy

> I got one year without exits or agg, surely it isn't that good for those unmarried to Thais?


But she gave you little Stinky mate so all's not so bad at the end.  :Smile:

----------


## Orroz

> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?


Here women are real women. By that I don't mean compliant or submissive, more like... feminine. I mean who's wearing the trousers round here?!

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> I got one year without exits or agg, surely it isn't that good for those unmarried to Thais?
> 
> 
> But she gave you little Stinky mate so all's not so bad at the end.


Yes she did mate and as soon as we can get back there it'll be purfect  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

> What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got.



No you dont. You can go through the Thai section.

----------


## Loy Toy

I also go through the Thai section when I am with my family and flash my work permit when I am alone.

No problems.

----------


## klong toey

None since 2007.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?


Marriage never brings any advantage.

----------


## capello

if you are a brit, married man's pension :UK:

----------


## Bruno

> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?


 :rofl:  

My very own Thai chef!

----------


## chitown

> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?


Maybe she is hinting...halitosis maybe?  :Smile:

----------


## Bazzy

> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning


I once had a tgf who did that - it was a nice touch.

----------


## sabang

How can you have a mia noi, if you don't have a wife?  ::chitown::

----------


## Boon Mee

Someone who really knows how to make a good Green Papaya Salad! :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by impact
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
> I already have a non immigrant visa. I guess I'll get through the immigration lines quicker at the airport.
> 
> 
> What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got.


I actually got "corrected" verbally last time for doing just.  She went to the Thai line, I went to the foreigner line, and the Immigration Officer sent her over to get me.  He did not even put it in an optional way, told me I must use the Thai Visa line if I am travelling with a Thai National.

----------


## scotty

> Originally Posted by scotty
> 
> What makes you think you'll get through immigration quicker, still have to wait in the same 'Foreign Passport' queue along with everyone else, regardless of what visa you've got.
> 
> 
>  
> No you dont. You can go through the Thai section.


Sorry, I didn't realise you were talking about travelling with your family, then you can go through the thai section, but if travelling solo I've been knocked back twice trying to go through thai section with just an Non Imm 'O'.
Luckily i knicked about 20 fasttrack passess on my last flight into LOS so I can avoid the queues for the next few trips (until they change the shape of the fasttrack passess anyway)

----------


## SEA Traveler

gaining citizenship for the Thai spouse from the country that you are from.  makes traveling a lot easier for her when maintaing 2 passports (Thai and 2nd country citizen passport).

----------


## bart

]


> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?


Marriage never brings any advantage.[/quote]

never / ever again .
i am alergic to wedding cake .
thank fkc . 





 :bananaman:

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by impact
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
> 
> 
> Marriage never brings any advantage.


certainly not to the man.

Before marriage a man feels secure and a woman insecure; after marriage the man feels insecure and the woman secure.

----------


## Bettyboo

> You can have your rice and eat it too.......if the relatives don't get there first.


Much sense here.




> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?


? I wouldn't want that... Poison? It's only a matter of time.  :Smile: 




> You get to divorce her and get half her condos and property (although maybe not land? What happens there, legally force them to sell it and split 50/50?)


Very bad advice here! (Unless you're especially handsome, like Socal, in which case it may work out.)




> Here women are real women, with cocks.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by impact
> 
> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
> 
> 
> Here women are real women. By that I don't mean compliant or submissive, more like... feminine. I mean who's wearing the trousers round here?!


I agree with that.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Someone who really knows how to make a good Green Papaya Salad!


With the dried shrimp or river crab (perhaps even a dash of pilaar)? YUCK!

You've been here to long, mate when you start to eat that type of shite; strictly for American tourists only...

----------


## Latindancer

> Originally Posted by impact
> 
> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?
> 
> 
> Here women are real women. By that I don't mean compliant or submissive, more like... feminine. I mean who's wearing the trousers round here?!


You took the words right out of my mouth. Western women don't seem feminine to me anymore.

----------


## Little Chuchok

:dont feed the troll:

----------


## ceburat

> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?



Maybe your lady is trying to tell you something....

----------


## kingwilly

Well, given that the OP is always asking about Bargirls etc, I suppose he is thinking that he'll get it cheaper cos he wont have to bar barfines.

He'd be mistaken.

----------


## oldgit

> Originally Posted by oldgit
> 
> 
> Toothpaste on toothbrush on sink waiting for you in the morning or is it only me?
> 
> 
> Maybe she is hinting...halitosis maybe?


Nah! she even does it for our seven year old daughter.

Another advantage of being married to a Thai is they are of a slight build and very light, the other day she was very ill and I was able to carry her downstairs to wash the dishes.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ My wide done the same for me when I was home everyday and when she was on her way to make me coffee and breakfast.

Now I stay most of the week in Bangkok and keep my bathroom stuff in a seperate travel bag so these days I have to do it myself.

Not the only reason to marry a Thai lady but one of many reasons.  :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

What are the DISadvantages of marrying a thai !!!  
might be more interesting.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Quote : "Another advantage of being married to a Thai is they are of a slight build and very light, the other day she was very ill and I was able to carry her downstairs to wash the dishes."

 :smiley laughing:  Excellent .  Have a green .

----------


## oldgit

> Quote : "Another advantage of being married to a Thai is they are of a slight build and very light, the other day she was very ill and I was able to carry her downstairs to wash the dishes."
> 
>  Excellent . Have a green .


 
My number one fan, :Smile:  have a green back

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Another advantage of being married to a Thai is they are of a slight build and very light, the other day she was very ill and I was able to carry her downstairs to wash the dishes.


Is that a euphemism?

----------


## astasinim

I did a poo today, and there was no smell. Am I ok?

----------


## Krumble

> I also go through the Thai section when I am with my family and flash my work permit when I am alone.
> 
> No problems.


I don't think there is any specific regulation allowing accompanying spouses of Thai citizens to go through the Thai channels but the current practice of immigration officers is to allow it.  I once tried to do what you suggest when in a hurry to catch a flight and went through the Thai channel, telling the officer that I lived in Thailand and had a non-imm B visa and work permit.  He got very nasty and said only Thai citizens and permanent residents were allowed through.  He did stamp my passport but made sure it took a long time by forcing me to re-write my departure card on the grounds that he couldn't understand what UK meant and said I had to write it in full - bastard.  Since then I was lucky enough to get PR, so no further problems.   

BTW the UKBA actually requests quite sensibly that accompanying foreign spouses or partners of UK citizens should go with them through the EU channel, as it makes their job of matching up and, if necessary interviewing, the British partners easier.

----------


## Rogatm

> Originally Posted by Tickiteboo
> 
> 
> Quote : "Another advantage of being married to a Thai is they are of a slight build and very light, the other day she was very ill and I was able to carry her downstairs to wash the dishes."
> 
>  Excellent . Have a green .
> 
> 
>  
> My number one fan, have a green back


Im suprised the chain was long enuff for her to get upstairs in the first place :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Zone

Quote: 'carry her downstairs to wash the dishes'

Try doing that with a fat aussie sheila who is one & a half pick handles across the ass..!!!

----------


## laymond

i love the way the thai babes go straight to the shower and have a tub up after a root.never seen the old round eye do that.

----------


## Fondles

> flash my work permit when I am alone.
> 
> No problems.



Awesome, did not know you could do that.

----------


## nigelandjan

> BTW the UKBA actually requests quite sensibly that accompanying foreign spouses or partners of UK citizens should go with them through the EU channel, as it makes their job of matching up and, if necessary interviewing, the British partners easier.


Really ? very strange everytime we have come back from Thailand or any other foreign country I have allways very quickly gone through the non EU passports with her ,, anyway all that nonsence is gonna end in September when she becomes dual nationallity thank God

----------


## rickschoppers

Don't know about everyone else, but I got tired of the equal rights BS and western females wining all the time about a broken nail. Thai woman may have their faults, but I don't see them crying about their place as a female and are very happy to take care of their man (most of the time). They can have 10 babies without even a whimper........

----------


## OhOh

> Don't know about everyone else, but I got tired of the equal rights BS and western females wining all the time about a broken nail. Thai woman may have their faults, but I don't see them crying about their place as a female and are very happy to take care of their man (most of the time). They can have 10 babies without even a whimper........


 :Smile: 


If you want equal rights along with the "benefits", that are tagged along, stay in the west.

If not, live in Thailand and accept that *YOU* are taking responsibility for your actions.

----------


## isanmick

Perving on all the young female relos.

----------


## lob

> if you are a brit, married man's pension


not ant more u dont.

----------


## Nostradamus

> i love the way the thai babes go straight to the shower and have a tub up after a root.never seen the old round eye do that.


That's because they feel unclean after sleeping with a Westerner, or because they are prostitutes and readying themselves for their next customer, or both.

----------


## laymond

> Originally Posted by laymond
> 
> i love the way the thai babes go straight to the shower and have a tub up after a root.never seen the old round eye do that.
> 
> 
> That's because they feel unclean after sleeping with a Westerner, or because they are prostitutes and readying themselves for their next customer, or both.


gee,and i thought they did it because they were keen for round 2.and their not prostitutes their hostesses??
dont knock em until you have tried one,theres a good lad. :kma:

----------


## Bobcock

> anyway all that nonsence is gonna end in September when she becomes dual nationallity thank God


That may be when she's entitled to be a citizen, but it sure as hell won't be when she becomes a citizen. Ours was 9 months later.

----------


## Thormaturge

From what I have heard the main benefit is that, over time, you learn not to ask where your money has all gone.

It isn't that you instinctively know, or that madam keeps such good track of it, but that the answers are so ridiculous there is no point asking.

----------


## rickschoppers

Do you not control the money in your relationship? Of course, if you let them manage it, no matter what country you are in, it will disappear. That is why I divorced my western wife. At least with my Thai lady, I control the money and she will have to ask before any large purchases are made. If you leave it to the female, kiss your money good-bye in all instances.

----------


## Kurgen

> That's because they feel unclean after sleeping with a Westerner, or because they are prostitutes and readying themselves for their next customer, or both.


Do your boys do the same Noddy?

----------


## DJ Pat

I never had visa problems being a half and half.

My Thai wife used to piss on me, as she thought it was pointless peeing before a shower and I used to hate it when she flushed the toilet when I showering.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Do you not control the money in your relationship? Of course, if you let them manage it, no matter what country you are in, it will disappear.


Slaves to the vagina.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Do you not control the money in your relationship? Of course, if you let them manage it, no matter what country you are in, it will disappear.
> 
> 
> Slaves to the vagina.


That is what they want you to think. You need to make them slaves to the dick instead, but in a less obvious way.

----------


## DJ Pat

There's a bible on that subject.

----------


## peterpan

!. Life is rarely boring
2. They generally make better looking babies.

----------


## rickschoppers

> !. Life is rarely boring
> 2. They generally make better looking babies.


Got that right.

----------


## Kikoman

I never hear the complaint of leaving the toilet seat up anymore! 
A wife that takes great care of me, not afraid to mix cement and work all day in the sun.
The type of woman I wish I met 50 years ago.
I do not worry about her getting the house, because I made it for her and she has earned it putting up with my shit for 6 years coming next month. 
That is more then I got being married for 20 years in the old country and the court gave that one everything!
Here its my choice, I gave it to her, if we ever part I will just take my personal property and move on, the six great years we had were worth the price of the house!

----------


## nigelandjan

> The type of woman I wish I met 50 years ago.


           I,ll second that one mate ! 

           That is the one big regret I have in my life  I have done it the wrong way round 28 years married to a western depressive and now I,m getting toward me best before date 2.5 years married to the most wonderfull little ray of sunshine that also manages to have a naughty sense of humour tucked away inside her

----------


## good2bhappy

> I do not worry about her getting the house, because I made it for her and she has earned it putting up with my shit for 6 years coming next month.


Good man

----------


## nigelandjan

How lucky am I ??   Jan caught me  " browsing " tonight I was looking at the i phone 4 ,,,, just dreaming and drooling as its about the £550 mark , but it would be a lovely dual purpose phone / cam for my motobike racing antics ,,, she said I,ll buy that for your birthday coming up in April , now bearing in mind she earns the min wage here in the UK for shovelling shite ( quite literally )  in the care home she works in.

             Brought tears to my eyes I can tell you ,, ofcourse there is no way in hell I will let her spend on me like that ,,,,,,,,,makes me wonder where this skanky money grabbin Issan bitch is I am supposed to have stereotypically married

----------


## oldgit

You have a good woman there N&J look after her, I know of three Thai women friends of my wife who have taken their men to the cleaners, must be every fourth off the assembly line is a good un.

----------


## TizMe

or your's is just a bit slower.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## oldgit

Could be, that's why I didn't start crowing too soon, nine years now, touch wood and keeping fingers crossed, were still  :Smlove2:

----------


## nigelandjan

Your right there OG   believe me mate I aint that naive ,, neither am I crowing mate I am only telling it as it is . It really pisses me off all the negative nonsence that is posted about Thai women I am just speaking up for the gooduns ,, I have a friend  in Issan also very happy with his lady so pleased in fact after 6 years together they are now marrying .

----------


## oldgit

I think the clock starts ticking from when  she gets the wedding ring on her finger.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I think the clock starts ticking from when she gets the wedding ring on her finger


 Think thats fairly universal mate ,, allthough hopefully with our age difference her clock will be ticking along well past my best before date comes along

----------


## baby maker

> i love the way the thai babes go straight to the shower and have a tub up after a root.never seen the old round eye do that.


 


_lay....the native girls in the mission stations around Darwin, have running water too...don't they?_

_must be a cultural thing....guess as you say....you really have to have been there, done that...to get the hole idea._

----------


## HollyGoodhead

> That's because they feel unclean after sleeping with a Westerner, or because they are prostitutes and readying themselves for their next customer, or both.


Nah, just hygienic.  Less likely to get any harmful bacteria entering the urethra which can cause cystitis.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I never hear the complaint of leaving the toilet seat up anymore! 
> A wife that takes great care of me, not afraid to mix cement and work all day in the sun.
> The type of woman I wish I met 50 years ago.
> I do not worry about her getting the house, because I made it for her and she has earned it putting up with my shit for 6 years coming next month. 
> That is more then I got being married for 20 years in the old country and the court gave that one everything!
> Here its my choice, I gave it to her, if we ever part I will just take my personal property and move on, the six great years we had were worth the price of the house!


Well said my friend, I also,some times wonder how different my life would had being, if I had meet my Thai wife 20 years ago. It only makes me sad when I think that if I live to be 90 I will only have 37 years with her.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> If you find the "right one" many advantages but you could say that about any female of any nationality.
> 
> 
> True but then you wouldn't be in Thailand.



Got a very valid point there mate, don't see to many farang bringing there farang wife's over here do we.

Thing is, if a farang is lucky enough to hook up with a normal decent Thai lady the advantages would be awesome as some of our members will attest to.

Socially it must be a winner, getting the good deals, traveling to places that only locals know, visiting the best local restaurants, the list goes on.

Having a decent Thai wife up against being a pissed up farang monger is no contest.

I salute the members that have this situation sorted.

----------


## terry57

> . It really pisses me off all the negative nonsense that is posted about Thai women I am just speaking up for the gooduns  .


Yes, there are so many posts about the conniving stealing untrustworthy Thai woman.

I figure there exactly the same as women everywhere and if your lucky to crack a good one you are a happy man. Story of life really.

The stories we read about the dudes getting ripped off by there Thai woman could be explaned in part due to some really silly men hooking up with ex bar girls or girls that are totally unsuitable for them. 

Cant deny that the average Thai lady is much more desirable than the average fat slapper from the real world.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

> don't see to many farang bringing there farang wife's over here do we


yes, loads, Terry

a lot seem to go home without them though

----------


## DrAndy

> The stories we read about the dudes getting ripped off by there Thai woman could be explaned in part due to some really silly men hooking up with ex bar girls or girls that are totally unsuitable for them.


I think the word "golddigger" is a western word, so it is fairly universal

----------


## nigelandjan

> Yes, there are so many posts about the conniving stealing untrustworthy Thai woman.


Agreed Terry and ofcourse some of it is justified ,, it just pisses me off a bit  the amount of it that is directed at Issan woman ,, theyre not all tattoed and head south , there are also plenty of well educated , coming from good families like my other half

----------


## brook00

Visa purposes maybe.

----------


## Bobcock

> theyre not all tattoed and head south


Absolutely, they most certainly are not all like that.....

.....however like most stereotypes, one hell of a lot of them are and do.....

----------


## Panda

The cross cultural marriage thing is something I seriously underestimated. I was new to Thailand and didnt understand how the culture worked back then 17 years ago when I first met my Thai wife. An no, she weren't no 18 year old Issarn bar-girl. We are both approaching 60 now and have had our ups and downs over the years.
On reflection, I would have to say that if I had my time over again I wouldn't have married her. But fact is that we are married and not unhappily so. Just it didnt turn out to be the blissful partnership I was expecting through the romantic rose coloured glasses back then. As I am sure many western marriages turn out not to be also. Its just that the cross cultural differences add an extra burdeon when the honeymoon is over.

My advice to any bloke considering taking a Thai bride would be that they shouldn't even think about it until they have spent at least a couple of years getting to know and understand Thai culture. Its not something a lot of blokes would want to buy into IMHO.

----------


## baby maker

_.....would wholeheartedly agree with the above...._
_throw in a few kids of your own from the union....and your works cut out...._

----------


## nigelandjan

> My advice to any bloke considering taking a Thai bride would be that they shouldn't even think about it until they have spent at least a couple of years getting to know and understand Thai culture. Its not something a lot of blokes would want to buy into IMHO.


Damm good advice Panda and an honest appraisal ,, I did just that myself well 3 years infact back and fro learning the culture + some other things which I quite enjoyed , before I got re-married . I would never claim to be buddhist myself , however since being with my lovely wife ( coming towards 3 years this year ) I have adopted some of the main principles and this has made me a better person for sure . I am happy content and relaxed inside and walk away with a what will be attitude now. Stress + blood pressure zero ( well so to speak ) and I have never been happier.

----------


## Porjai

I have been shacked up with my missus for 9 years,

 was married 4 times before and met her after I dumped my last bitch of a wife

best decision I ever made, left my joband moved here. Sex is great, her cooking is just as good, and she LIKES FOOTBALL, even if she supports Liverpool.

It just gets better and better

----------


## bobo746

> was married 4 times before


fuck man your a glutton for punishment

----------


## Porjai

^ None of them were my choices, my parents arranged them all for me because they felt I needed somone to take care of me as I am completely deranged.

You want real PAIN and GRIEF not to mention being BROKE, marry a Farang girl

All hags now though...thank fuck I'm over that period of my life

But I am so loved up now I spent this morning unblocking the shit my missus dumped in the bog and blocked it...thats love eh?

----------


## rickschoppers

True love indeed............most posters know that if you are lucky enough to find a good Thai wife, life in the LOS is bliss. I feel sorry for the ones who rush into things and then find out they married someone that only is thinking of money. I have said before this is no different than any other place in the world, but the difference here is that if you do marry a good one, life could not be better. Lots of advantages that have already been stated and I am glad to be married to a wonderful wife and would not trade anything. It has been 5 years now and things just keep getting better. My suggestion to anyone is to also take a close look at your lady's family as well. If they are not supportive and only keep asking for money, move on.

----------


## Tubtaywun

> My suggestion to anyone is to also take a close look at your lady's family as well. If they are not supportive and only keep asking for money, move on.


Supportive..is the key word. It takes a long time for even a good Issan family to know who you are but you will soon see.........if good or not. 

Trust is an issue on both sides, we are as foreign to them as they are to us. Its taken me 5 years to know how Issan people show respect.

Fuk me...just thinking back...what an adventure!!!

Met the girl next door .wow what a darling.. speaks great ...good manners....mother negotiates hard but ok. 21 married to a 45 year old thai...good girl... good man.

The other side is a girl I have never met ..... 

German husband who has kid...feel sorry for them both.....thai boyfriend and she likes to yabadabadoo ...in pattaya but husband thinks she stays up north. 

Grandma who looks after the kid   

Alex..

Beats and abuses the kid.... is a nut job and due a smack!!! 



Hopefully from the school bus.



Poor boy is only 5 and all his teeth are rotten out of his head!!!

Getting a good one?...4 good...4 medium...2 fukups

The advantages of marrying a thai differs greatly ..... depending what group you are married to!!!

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Three marriage attempts,first to an Aussie woman that lasted 20 years but drifted apart, next two disasters to Filipinas aaggghhh.Vowed I would not marry again,no reason to I convinced myself until!!!!! Did what most farangs do tried the bars,supported a couple long distance and nothing positive evolved except suspicion and the normal shite that most suffer with half effort arrangements.
Then met my now wife,something clicked,relationship from afar to start and then 3 years later realized that I had found one who defied the description so easily bestowed on Isaan girls. As a result we live 8-9 months in our home in Udon thani,the rest back in Australia and every day with her confirms my belief I am one lucky farang.As one who has been burnt before I was obviously looking for similar flaws but after almost 4 years don't bother looking anymore for they are insignificant if there are any.If any farang out there has the option of living with his Thai lady in Thailand then do that in preference though to talking them to your home country.We are totally open with each other,discuss all aspects,arguments just do not happen,we enjoy each others company and there are no secrets.If you can be as lucky as I have been in finding someone who is compatible as my wife is with me then go for it.I am stress free, as healthy as I ever have been,love life and thank my lucky stars each an every day for my decision to go against my earlier stand to not attempt to find a permanent partner again after three previous attempts.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I am stress free, as healthy as I ever have been,love life and thank my lucky stars each an every day for my decision to go against my earlier stand to not attempt to find a permanent partner again after three previous attempts.


Good on ya AT sounds wonderfull .  I too have been lucky in Issan .

----------


## Tubtaywun

> If any farang out there has the option of living with his Thai lady in Thailand then do that in preference though to talking them to your home country


Agree

----------


## Tubtaywun

> Agreed Terry and ofcourse some of it is justified ,, it just pisses me off a bit the amount of it that is directed at Issan woman ,, theyre not all tattoed and head south , there are also plenty of well educated , coming from good families like my other half


True Nigel.... there are lots of Thai /farang happily married and we do not hear too much about them. The stories of ripoff, deciet and sometimes murder spread quicker and further.

----------


## DrB0b

> True Nigel.... there are lots of Thai /farang happily married and we do not hear too much about them.


That's because happy is not a story. It's the people who screwed up who make the most noise. The vast majority of Thai/Farang marriages are happy but nobody is intersted in happiness, The punters like to hear about disasters. Good news is not news as far as the media is concernwd. Let me give you a made-up but typical example from Thailand.

Real story:




> Children from schools around the country compete in national Muay Thai league.


International version:




> In Thailand pre-pubescent boys fight each other for the entertainment of adults.


The two stories are the same but which one do you think sells? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> I am stress free, as healthy as I ever have been,love life and thank my lucky stars each an every day for my decision to go against my earlier stand to not attempt to find a permanent partner again after three previous attempts.
> 
> 
> Good on ya AT sounds wonderfull . I too have been lucky in Issan .


And I as well in Issan. I hope this dispells some of the misconceptions about Issan women that I keep reading on this site. If there was a study done, I think it would be proven that there are more happy marriages with Issan women than unhappy. We just seem to zero in on all the negative situations. :Smile:

----------


## Tubtaywun

Thai wife does not take two hours doing her makup to go to the shops.

Thai wife looks good in a 100 baht t shirt no need for designer cloths.

Thai wife will give massage that lasts longer than 10 seconds.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Thai wife will give massage that lasts longer than 10 seconds


The massage might ,,  but I cant !

----------


## nigelandjan

Dont know if this qualifies for the OP,s question , but its something I never experienced with my ex in 28 years.

         My Jan works as did my ex , however despite my protests Jan seems to think she has to pay alongside me to help pay the way , bless her little heart .

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ None of them were my choices, my parents arranged them all for me because they felt I needed somone to take care of me as I am completely deranged.
> 
> You want real PAIN and GRIEF not to mention being BROKE, marry a Farang girl
> 
> All hags now though...thank fuck I'm over that period of my life


Your parents arranged four different marriages for you ???

----------


## Porjai

> Originally Posted by Porjai
> 
> 
> ^ None of them were my choices, my parents arranged them all for me because they felt I needed somone to take care of me as I am completely deranged.
> 
> You want real PAIN and GRIEF not to mention being BROKE, marry a Farang girl
> 
> All hags now though...thank fuck I'm over that period of my life
> 
> ...


 
Nah, just joshing, but they could have tried to STOP ME from fucking up my life .

I have three kids, the first born only got married 6 months ago at 33 (to a girl he has been with 8 years, THAI, the other two have been with their partners over 6 years...won't marry, know what a fuck up I made of mine, still at least I taught 'em a worthwhile lesson......I got married at 19, and if that was not bad enough I then went and married my first wife's mate, at 22!!!!

What a twat you may say.....and you would be right :smiley laughing:

----------


## Panda

> Thai wife does not take two hours doing her makup to go to the shops.
> 
> Thai wife looks good in a 100 baht t shirt no need for designer cloths.
> 
> Thai wife will give massage that lasts longer than 10 seconds.


Mines 58 years old now and she dont look so good in a T shirt anymore.
Been thinking about trading her in on 2 x 29 year olds. :Smile: 

No massages or manicures anymore either. :-(

----------


## bobo746

^ go steady man one 29 year old is probably enough.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Been thinking about trading her in on 2 x 29 year olds.


I got a mate who can help you with one of your trade ins

----------


## nigelandjan

Gonna get a bit sloppy now ,, opened my card this morning , inside she,s written 

          "  To my great husband , love you so much + forever "

      I felt all lovey + guey untill I caught a glance of myself in the bathroom mirror , then I  saw the great 118 kilo lump she was referring to  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :St George:

----------


## johnclave111

i think its depends on women how your relationship are working.and what's expecting from women then you get experie.nces after that you will able talk about what's best

----------


## Rigger

> Thai wife does not take two hours doing her makup to go to the shops.


I dont know about that one, my wife still drags her ass when getting ready. Tells me she is ready, so I switch everthing off go out get in the car and wait 15mins.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Crap you guys worry me, Met a very beautiful women from the North East, that ended when I said no to giving her millions of Bht for sinbot, land, car, hospital dieing cat etc. 

So tried again, more cynical this time. Met someone on Line, Said she was interested in Sailing across the Pacific did not want a house and settle down in Isan. I lived on my boat at the time. Did not want my money, almost ended the conversation cause I said when was she going to hit me up for cash:-)

Only been together for 7 months, Skyped for 4 months before that. Stayed with her in Phuket for 6 weeks including trip to Korat to meet parents. (Both agreed never to live there). Moved back to Northern Canada, small village Snowing for last 3 months, loves it!
She can walk into Canada because of her profession live in Vancouver or Toronto. 

She is bright, beautiful, kind, bloody sexy, non demanding, strong willed ,gentle, great sense of humour, would rather snow shoe than shop. Did I mention she is professional chef (I am not fussed with Thai food).  After listening to the comments on Thai women I should send her back? Shit I knew it was too good to be true lol. :Smile:  :irish: 

Good sense of humour as well, But scares me shitless when she drives in Canada like in Thailand. That driving on the wrong side of the road routine is not well understood over here. 

Who knows?

----------


## Rigger

> Only been together for 7 months


Still on the honey moon, but good luck hope it works out.

----------


## rickschoppers

Agree with Rigger.....if she is still the way she is now in 5 years then I would keep her.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sounds like you got a goodun there Sailing ,, good luck to you both mate ! 

 Also sounds like its a lot easier to visa a girl into Canada than it is into the UK

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Thanks guys,

I am not a mug, to be honest can't believe my luck. Her the horror stories and start looking for trouble. But no signs f anything bad. Anyway the Honey moon lasted 7 months longer than first time around

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I have no Idea why my handle says Pattaya? Never been. Live in Northwestern BC.

----------


## nigelandjan

^  cause youve only got 7 posts here mate ,, after 1000 it gets a bit different

----------


## red67

If i marry my thai girlfriend in thailand proper wedding (not village) and it goes tits up would she have any rights to my property or money in england is it recognized in england,thanks

----------


## nigelandjan

^  Think you will find it will if you sign the register mate ,,,, if you have doubts like this in your head now reading between the lines I think mabe you should wait a bit ,, mabe a bit more homework ,good luck with it

----------


## red67

> ^  Think you will find it will if you sign the register mate ,,,, if you have doubts like this in your head now reading between the lines I think mabe you should wait a bit ,, mabe a bit more homework ,good luck with it


Just wondering really,ive been living with her in thailand for 5 years,and now with the non o visa rules changing just got me thinking,have they got the same legal rights as an english wife,im not planning on going back to england alone or with the wife i like it here too much,and up to now its worked out fine

----------


## nigelandjan

Well after you just said that Red ,, sounds like you are happy together mate ,, 5 years is a good time to get to know somone ,,, sounds like you got a goodun mate ,,, go on join the club !  :Smile:

----------


## red67

> Well after you just said that Red ,, sounds like you are happy together mate ,, 5 years is a good time to get to know somone ,,, sounds like you got a goodun mate ,,, go on join the club !


i suppose she must be a goodun to put up with me for 5 years,now to get everything in order and go to bangkok,don,t want to end up not having the right info and end up doin 2 trips to bangkok

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes mine to mate we been together 3 years now ,, happilly married and living in England for the time being , untill financially able to retire back in Thai about 4 years .

----------


## finkland

Non  as far as I'm concerned.  The family will demand money as is the custom before the marriage. Many are greedy because you are a foreigner. Could start out asking for several thousand and it may not stop there because you are now a member of the family. They may expect you to shell out for every family emergency  your in-laws may have. read some of the  sad posts. Find a nice girl and shack up. It works very well for me. Have a nice lady and we are happy been together for two years. I'm sure that some marriages work out fine, but you won't know until you tie the knot.

----------


## alwarner

the main advantage is that you'll never have to throw a fish head in the bin again, or a chickens foot.

and the boom boom ain't bad either...oh wait you said marry...

----------


## alwarner

> Non  as far as I'm concerned.  The family will demand money as is the custom before the marriage. Many are greedy because you are a foreigner. Could start out asking for several thousand and it may not stop there because you are now a member of the family. They may expect you to shell out for every family emergency  your in-laws may have. read some of the  sad posts. Find a nice girl and shack up. It works very well for me. Have a nice lady and we are happy been together for two years. I'm sure that some marriages work out fine, but you won't know until you tie the knot.


My Mrs. got married when she was a teenager, divorced after 18months.  They've had their sin sot, if / when I end up tying the knot, they aren't getting a big deposit.  I mean after all what would you put down on  slightly worn 1979 Datsun Cherry?  Exactly.  Nothing.  

All jokes aside, their sin sot has already come out of the 000's of baht i've put into that little paragraph in the Thai economy.

----------


## nigelandjan

> My Mrs. got married when she was a teenager, divorced after 18months. They've had their sin sot, if / when I end up tying the knot, they aren't getting a big deposit. I mean after all what would you put down on slightly worn 1979 Issan Cherry? Exactly. Nothing.


                                  WTF ???

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> My Mrs. got married when she was a teenager, divorced after 18months. They've had their sin sot, if / when I end up tying the knot, they aren't getting a big deposit. I mean after all what would you put down on slightly worn 1979 Issan Cherry? Exactly. Nothing.
> 
> 
>                                   WTF ???



lol. i love my mrs. very much.  i've just got a weird sense of humour.

----------


## nigelandjan

> lol. i love my mrs. very much. i've just got a weird sense of humour.


              lol well taken mate !    yeah me to ,, I got one of them as well ,, my missus was married for 7 years previous but then I was for 28 myself ,so I was,nt going down that sinsnot route, but then to be fair it was neither asked or expected of me.

                          I know the sinsnot thing has been churned over a thousand times on here  but my take on it is mabe if you was marrying into virgin territory with the livestock coming from a very poor Issan family then its likely your gonna be expected to cough . I believe it was also viewed as a bit of a saftey net for the girl if things went tits up later on and she had to come back home to live. 


             My missus will be well taken care of when I pop me clogs ( as I am a lot older than her it should happen in that order ) I have no debts and good assets + savings  so she will have no money worries . 



           Strange this should come up today , last night we had a bit of a do with 7 other Thai / UK married couples and I met a guy in his early 30,s who is married to a Thai similar age from the South of Thai and he was advised ( probably by her family ) to pay £20.000  about  1 mill bht. now this guy aint exactly rolling in it , infact they live in rented , and I believe he has to pay maint every month for his child from a previous . I really had to bite my tongue at this point as she speaks good English , but WTF ?? the poor bugger needed to stand up to the circleing vultures and say NO , they mabe laughing back in the LOS but have help saddle their daughters hubby with a load of debt in the UK 


">

----------


## alwarner

I'd hate to be in that position.  I've been v. lucky with my Thai-in-Laws, I'm mid 30's havent got a lot of money but enough to support their daughter my son and help them out when it's necessary.  Her Mum has very little other than a house and a couple of quid off her kids when they can.  It's my pleasure to pay for her electricity and gas.  She's my sons Yai and she's brilliant with him.  Her Dads a bit of a different story in that i think deep down he's a bit gutted that his daughter is with a Farang.  He's old school, but he's never asked for a bean either, well apart from the time he asked if i'd buy him a pick up truck (joke).  

I guess it's luck rather than judgement with these things, but if i was being asked to front 20,000 to marry someone - i wouldn't be able to do it, if i had the cash i don't think i could do it.  It doesn't feel right.

----------


## HermantheGerman

*What are the advantages of marrying Thai?




10 of the best years of my Life 

2 wonderfull children* **

----------


## nigelandjan

> if i had the cash i don't think i could do it. It doesn't feel right. alwarner is online now Add to alwarner's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


                     I feel the same way mate but , we are on the other side of the planet here ,, their culture is so diff but if we are to get along we have a fair bit of give + take from either side . We have been very hapilly married for 3 years now and I know we are sure where each others lines are drawn in the sand  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

WTF ^ is that shite mate ,,,,some bloody virus has got in the back door by the look of it

----------


## Cruiser

> I guess it's luck rather than judgement with these things, but if i was being asked to front 20,000 to marry someone - i wouldn't be able to do it, if i had the cash i don't think i could do it.  It doesn't feel right.


Sometimes its simply fate that draws you both together regardless of the simplicity you chose to live by or with. 

I don't believe in marriage with a "dowry" thingy.... hell noooo... perhaps its due to my bountiful access to many in the past and from wherever I chose to go or be at... nothing to tie me down with conditions and my Mrs is equally of my level & perception. 

So, we form a great pact, we even had a nuptial agreement signed after understanding.... it serves us both with enormous values & interests should business ventures (back then for me) go bad.... hence we spurned heads on either side when our folks discovered, WTF... and why the need to do so? 

We retorted (with gentle smiles of course): we married each other and FOR each other.... not for the branches in the family tree etc.... :mid:  

You stay and be the man to make it through and she should stand by her man for whatever comes in between and esp. when the tax Dept tries to think they have a piece of the cake too.... No WAY for our case. :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

Lots of good comments in this thread. 

Advantages???? Are there advantages marrying anyone?

I have no intention of every remarrying. As they say "Once bitten" and "lesson learned". I have been dating my GF for about 7months. Is it fair to her, I do not know but I have made it extremely clear up front when we talk. I am not against marriage but clearly do not see any advantage. I am here on my own Visa, There are no tax benefits, I can get around without a woman, albeit they are wonderful in helping etc. I guess it works for some as they feel they need that ring and paper agreement to be happy and secure. All good. Unfortunately here it appears "marriage agreements"  can come with an additional financial price tag and most Thai's think that foreigners are money trees and exploit it. An advantage....hmmmm... I do not think so. It is more of a disadvantage. Try and tell them you are not fat with cash,they will not believe you. Many examples exist to support this. Just go anywhere and see what it costs a Thai to enter versus a foreigner. The zoo, any Museum, Amusement park, events etc. Foreigners pay a 5X higher price. Why? Well they think we are fat with money so why would a family not think the same?   

In the end answering the OP's question, I do not think there is an advantage marrying a Thai woman. You marry her because you love her and want to be with her and with that you *FULLY ACCEPT* the financial things that may come with it and that seems to really vary nowadays. Just be sure its LOVE and not LUST. If not, that could be an expensive price to pay as a sin sot is non refundable.

----------


## nigelandjan

> as a sin sot is non refundable.


             I beg to differ there mate ,, in many cases its paid back after the gawping crowds have gone back to their huts ,, as in many cases its just a face thing .

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
>  as a sin sot is non refundable.
> 
> 
>              I beg to differ there mate ,, in many cases its paid back after the gawping crowds have gone back to their huts ,, as in many cases its just a face thing .


I am talking after all deals are settled. I know many are a "Face" deal to attendees. But the ones that keep parts, or all of it, that's a done deal. You do not get it back if things do not work out.

----------


## Cruiser

If I do restart yet again in the next "era", I believe it will be another repetition... perhaps it may be a Thai, or Kiwi or a sexy Swede... who knows what beholds for me again? :bananaman:  

But if it is to be a Thai... I'll do it all over again. Will certainly find among the many I first would get along with B4 settling with my eventual choice and make sure too, she's pretty smart for her higher IQ and to marry outside her country and if all things work out well, head back to her homeland at a later stage as a happy couple to settle in... not for the Thai tradition nor be subjected at the awaiting folks thinking there's something to reap on if I kick the bucket. 

Besides, with a smart & shrewd wife I have chosen... the money bit is the least of my concerns... she deserves ALL that I have and will leave everything to her and if I think she's going to last another 30 odd years after me, I'll encourage her to remarry to stay happy in life... I'll watch from another angle, happy as well and wait my return for another... its a humble but equally desirable way with reincarnation to those that believe in it too. :mid:

----------


## Lancelot

> What are the advantages of marrying Thai?


Not having to worry about your portfolio performance any more- because you have no money...   :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Lots of good comments in this thread. 
> 
> Advantages???? Are there advantages marrying anyone?


JP, you are a wise man  :Smile:

----------


## Lorenzo

Have a Thai GF for 8 years, as nice as a Thai can be. No advantage to marrying. Wouldn't marry a Thai if my life depended on it. To each his own.

----------


## rickschoppers

You can always do a village wedding and not register it with the amphur or embassy and have the best of both worlds. You are seen as being married by the locals but it is not legally binding. If everything goes tits up, you both walk away with no legal monetary commitment.

----------


## nigelandjan

If you are in the fortunate position to be able to either business wise or retirement wise live in Thailand then its not so much of an issue about marrying, but if you have been lucky enuf to meet someone you want to spend the rest of your life with and for the time being you still have to live in your home Country then if you want her beside you , then its the marriage route , or a hell of a lot of commuting  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> a hell of a lot of commuting


You have all the Air Miles don't forget.

----------


## Stumpy

> You can always do a village wedding and not register it with the amphur or embassy and have the best of both worlds. You are seen as being married by the locals but it is not legally binding. If everything goes tits up, you both walk away with no legal monetary commitment.


^True.  But what's the point then? Married for others to feel good? IMHO you either marry and eat the bullet or you do not.

I still say though that no matter where you live there is no real advantage to marrying anyone. Of course the young gold digger who married the rich 70 year old coger on life support without a prenup might argue the point.  :Smile: 

Anyway if you love her, and it completes the 2 of you, then it is the right thing to do. 

I personally do not think that men marry. I think they surrender...  :tieme:   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cruiser

> I personally do not think that men marry. I think they surrender...


Naaahhh.... lets put it this way after reading some stern views here on the need to marry in good faith smothered by devotion or love for each other... lets label it like how the Platters sung it>>>>  (Thai me tight after this....  :tieme: )

----------


## nigelandjan

Jonnies wonga on the floor ,,,,,,, hope you done your homework mate !  anyway wish you both all the best  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Naaahhh.... lets put it this way after reading some stern views here on the need to marry in good faith smothered by devotion or love for each other... lets label it like how the Platters sung it


^.....Come on.....Let's come to the 2010's Aight.......

If we are gonna roll romantic songs. Play and enjoy this. Sums it up.




> 


 :rofl:

----------


## numb nutts

The toothpaste thing thats the reason I got rid. (aswell as others)

----------


## Rigger

> The toothpaste thing thats the reason I got rid


 
What tooth paste thing

----------


## Cruiser

> Originally Posted by numb nutts
> 
> The toothpaste thing thats the reason I got rid
> 
> 
>  
> What tooth paste thing



Aaah, that rings a bell with pasty breath! Had to recommend a french lady friend some years back with the Parodontax... its from Ireland and obtainable in Thailand too... dirt cheap if you ask me . 

Back to that lady with bad breath... NOT anymore and she parcel post a large hamper to me from France with champagne in it just to show her gratitude with a new found partner...  :mid:  

I use Paradontax with another supporting toothpaste (Colgate incl.) thus, two paste every time each day for almost 7 years now... ladies luv the breath and it protects yr gums all the way inside!!! :bananaman:

----------


## Cruiser

> ^.....Come on.....Let's come to the 2010's Aight.......
> 
> If we are gonna roll romantic songs. Play and enjoy this. Sums it up.


Thats where all the current problems with relationships are at... like personalities such as this tattoed singer is all about... bad role models to begin with and why is Rihanna mistreated by this ghetto punk says it all... Naahhh, BAD influence and with such singers...???? The way I see it, NO CHANGE for their lifespan. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Ghost who Walks

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> ^.....Come on.....Let's come to the 2010's Aight.......
> 
> If we are gonna roll romantic songs. Play and enjoy this. Sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are on about, with due respect.

----------


## Ghost who Walks

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
>  as a sin sot is non refundable.
> 
> 
>              I beg to differ there mate ,, in many cases its paid back after the gawping crowds have gone back to their huts ,, as in many cases its just a face thing .


just as my g/f has explained, all show, no go.

----------


## natalie8

> Jonnies wonga on the floor ,,,,,,, hope you done your homework mate ! anyway wish you both all the best


He looked really awkward with the gold chain and then with her ring. I had to turn it off after that cuz all the yak yak yak was getting to me. :-D

----------


## nigelandjan

> He looked really awkward with the gold chain and then with her ring. I had to turn it off after that cuz all the yak yak yak was getting to me. :-D


               To be honest Natt I think he did very well ,,,,, I have been through countless kneeling on the tile floor string ceremonies ,, including getting caught up with other foreigners ceremonies ,, and being a lot bigger than him its soooooooooooo bloody uncomfortable , but we go along with it cause its part of the culture ,then we stumble about looking for the exit whilst trying to put all thoughts of DVT to the backs of our minds  :Smile: 


              BTW Natt whats your take on the advantages of marrying a Thai ??  that is if you have one  :Smile: 

             Hope your still gonna come and see us soon,,,,,,, its lovely here now  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by numb nutts
> 
> The toothpaste thing thats the reason I got rid
> 
> 
>  
> What tooth paste thing


I thought he was talking about how Thai ladies sqeeze the toothpaste tube from the top while most of us squeeze from the bottom. This has caused many an arguement in the west and has even led to divorce.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cruiser

> I have no idea what you are on about, with due respect.


NAP and accepted but to help you walk along to understand, it was a contrast between the 2010 decadence through Chris brown's YT clip as oppose  to the 50 & 60s by The Platters' evergreen hits which is relatively safer and better stabilised with relationships by the music genre of that time. 

Unless you are in yr early mid 25s or closing 40s... I can understand your difficulty to comprehend... so, No Sweat then. ::chitown::

----------


## natalie8

> BTW Natt whats your take on the advantages of marrying a Thai ?? that is if you have one


Hey nigel, I've been watching this thread since it started. impact the sexpat likes to start threads then never reply on them, but anyway that's beside the point.

I purposely don't reply to inane questions like that because these questions really don't pop up in my mind.

----------


## Cruiser

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> BTW Natt whats your take on the advantages of marrying a Thai ?? that is if you have one 
> 
> 
> Hey nigel, I've been watching this thread since it started. impact the sexpat likes to start threads then never reply on them, but anyway that's beside the point.
> 
> I purposely don't reply to inane questions like that because these questions really don't pop up in my mind.


I can't agree more with you Natalie and esp. on the essence behind it but perhaps, after seeing over 7 pages on controversial opinions and supporting viewpoints, it generally boils down to the fact on OP's gathering on feedback is to help guide him on his future moves whether its safer to abuse a woman's right and role (albeit any but esp. a Thai for his case) or abandon the whole idea while its still safe to do so. 

I once was confronted with this thought too (regarding property rights & land ownership) but more so on how privileged Thai women are and for the fact that the global migration by Thai woman is almost ZERO!!! 

Why is that? 

Only when I came to know just how difficult it is for a foreigner to own land and who in the end gains from it between a Thai married to a foreigner and some equity like land and other thresholds comes into the picture should there be a settlement issue be raised. 

We only get to see how rich or better-of Thai women can & could become from any and most Legal disputes as oppose to most women in developing countries. 

But on the topic concerning marrying Thai women, if it is purely for material (sinister/dubious) gains, I would support a Thai woman should have more mandatory advantage if & when its proven that her status was compromised by a premeditated abuse from the very start of any courtship. 

My personal view of course. :mid:

----------

